

Improve Your Typing For Free - andrewljohnson
http://code.google.com/p/amphetype/

======
dcurtis
Neat. This seems to be a typing tutor-ish app designed for people who already
know how to type.

~~~
hapless
Most people think they know how to type, but actually don't.

For that vast bulk of the population, a few hundred drills in gtypist are
going to be more valuable than any number of hours spent ruminating on
statistics:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/>

Learning to touch type on text specifically designed to drill you is more
important than worrying about your "problem trigrams" in project gutenburg
text.

